# What sand is best to use ontop of aquasoil?



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

No need to put anything on top of your aqausoil...although it may look like the aquasoil pellets are hard or jagged, they are in fact soft and clay-like, like little compressed balls of dirt. I have some panda cories in my tank and they root through the aquasoil all the time with no problem. If you put sand on top of your AS, you'll have a mixed black-and white substrate as the aquasoil and sand mix, which doesn't look the best. 

If you're set on using sand in your tank, you've got a couple of options. I might suggest that you use the sand in those areas where you don't want to plant, and then use the aquasoil behind/around the sand"bar" area. This is, in essence, how AS was designed to be used. Here;s an example - note the foreground has sand, and the background (where he will plant) has aquasoil. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

No picture, but thanks for the input!

So the Aquasoil will eventually mix with the sand? Yeesh, sounds nasty.

The corys digging in the AS won't make the water dirty-looking or anything, will it? That was my main concern and reasoning for wanting sand in my planted tank [since we're probably going to sand the cichlid tank anyway].

Hmm.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry - here's the pic! 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/69365-ada-30c-shrimp-tank-journal-5.html#post650230

My cories dig around all the time and I never have any problems with the water clouding up.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks :]

I duno I just never really enjoyed the look of AS, does it ever get .. not..bally? Or is it always little clay clumps?

And how would one go about cleaning it? just hovering your vac over it and picking up whatever is sitting ontop?


----------



## pthalobluebetta (Jul 24, 2008)

hey, I'm looking to do a new 30 gallon tank and am planning to use some sand as well. I just have to decide which color of ADA sand I like.. maybe the forest sand stuff.

But my other tank I've had AS amazonia in it for over 2 years now, and it still looks the same as it did when I got it brand new. gravel vac works fine, and my corys seem to love the stuff.


----------

